# Прошу совета!!!



## Lerik (21 Июл 2008)

В мае ездила отдыхать в Турцию и там после массажа начались скачки артериального давления 2 раза 190\110.До это ездили,массаж не делала и все было норм.Сейчас давление так не скачет(атенолол-50мл.четверть в сутки)но периодами болит голова и верхний отдел шеи.До массажа на "загривке"было уплотнение(отложение солей)его разбили массажем.Может ли из-за массажа начать скакать давление.раньше всё было норм.


----------



## Анатолий (22 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Прошу совета!!!*

Какой Ваш возраст.
Давление может подниматься во время массажа.


----------



## Lerik (25 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Прошу совета!!!*

Мне 27 лет и началось после массажа.Сместили позвонки?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (25 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Прошу совета!!!*

Возможно, организм не справился с переменой климата и эторезультат дезадаптации.
возможно, действительно проблема в шейном отделе.
проконсультируйтесь у невролога, сдалайте МРТ шейного отдела, ЭКГ. 
можно также УЗДГ МАГ.


----------



## abelar (28 Июл 2008)

Lerik написал(а):


> До массажа на "загривке"было уплотнение(отложение солей)его разбили массажем.


Простите, а диагноз "отложение солей" Вам тоже в турции поставили?
Если решитесь на неврологическую операцию на шейном отделе позвоночника, проследите, чтобы нейрохирургов звали Равшан или Джамшут или что-то в этом роде. Оборудование кабинета вполне может ограничиться пляжным лежаком, садовой скамейкой... в парадняке, наконец! А главное! - никаких мануальных терапевтов.Высшее медицинское образование только вредит процессу....



Lerik написал(а):


> Может ли из-за массажа начать скакать давление.раньше всё было норм.


Да нет, конечно! Здесь нет никакой связи! Это все от немытых фруктов и избытка соли....


----------

